# Logo + Biz Cards



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello,

Want to get a logo created for my company. Nothing fancy, but more along the lines of a financial/investment company. I've been suggested:

wwwDOTbrandoptionsDOTae
wwwDOTalhessaprintingDOT8mDOTcom
Noble Printing Press

1. Has anyone tried them? If Yes, how was your experience with them?
2. Normally, how much should I pay just to get the logo done?

Concern is that most of the Dubai companies have Indians doing the graphics, who are very good at execution but I sometimes question their creativity.

I also came across, wwwDOTlogodesignprosDOTcom, but read some horror stories about their work.

3. Any other online companies that anyone suggests to approach

thanks
Awasthi


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I use NPP and Brand Options to print our business cards and they are fairly reliable in terms of printing. I've never used them for any creative work so wouldn't be able to comment. There are plenty of companies in Dubai that specialise in logo creation, etc but they do cost quite a bit. I suggest you shop around.


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

i suggest expression-me those people are really good 

you can contact them on the following site Expression - Middle East 
04-3681869


----------



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Any other suggestions, Expression-me is quite high for my budget, as mine is a home based biz.

Awasthis


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

hmmmmm, how about contacting any architect and he will do it for you as free lance (the design) which will be cheaper for you,,, otherwise you can get through the yellow pages site and look through the companies if anything is quite similar to what are you looking for 

thx


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

What is your budget?


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

I can recommend the freelancer we used for my old company. She works out of home in JLT and has done the creatives for pretty impressive companies.
For business cards after much shopping around for a reliable supplier I finally went with Print Central. I also know a number of other companies who use them and are very satisfied.
I have a sales contact in here I would be happy to share if you are interested.


----------



## Zexotic (Sep 3, 2011)

My company gets the business cards printing done from Middle East Stationery. They charge AED 150 for 250 business cards. The printing specifics are Ivory 350g, two colours, on both sides.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

tarek.m2day said:


> how about contacting any architect and he will do it for you as free lance (the design) which will be cheaper for you


What would an architect know about graphic design? Do you get your bread from a plumber?


----------



## tarek.m2day (Aug 18, 2011)

I have friend of mine an architect and he is amazing with photoshop and other staff he did some logos for people which is kore professional than ever been and I did get to take my breakfast from the plumber coz he do it every morning for him self so I eat with him


----------



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Yoga_girl: Please provide the details for the freelancer and Print central (you can even pm me)

tarek.m2day: Please provide the details for the architect (you can even pm me)

webmongaz: My budget is around aed 200-400. However, if the designer/company is really good then I am willing to increase my budget.

thanks


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

You will not find a proper company that will be willing to produce any creatives and designs for 200dhs. You will however find an individual that can write your company name on MS Paint and call themselves a graphic designer.

If you want this done properly you will need to pay a lot more to a reputable company or a freelance graphic designer with experience. 

I'm sure others on the thread will agree?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

webmongaz said:


> I'm sure others on the thread will agree?


I do, sadly 99% of everyone else in Dubai is happy to pay less than their lunch bill for graphic designings.


----------



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

webmongaz said:


> You will not find a proper company that will be willing to produce any creatives and designs for 200dhs. You will however find an individual that can write your company name on MS Paint and call themselves a graphic designer.
> 
> If you want this done properly you will need to pay a lot more to a reputable company or a freelance graphic designer with experience.
> 
> I'm sure others on the thread will agree?


What do you suggest an average price range?


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

many printing presses do logo designing free if you get your startup kit done from them. normally it would cost anything between 150-300 AED which covers few situp sessions until you find the one which appeals you and matches your service / business


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

10 Common Mistakes In Logo Design - Smashing Magazine

If budget is an issue, why not run a competition at this site - Logo Design With a 100% Money Back Guarantee | 99designs 

That way you will get more proofs in for you to ponder, yes you will get loads of dross and people copying stock imagery but you will also get some decent student work too. 

Go to a printer here in Dubai and you'll get stock imagery at best, a 15 year old Photoshop action at worst. It makes me laugh everytime I see the billboard for LG and see "Nothing Compares" written with the bevel/emboss tutorial that was designed only to demo the programme in 1997.


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

good suggestion


----------

